# My hedgehog no longer comes out to roam



## LuciferM (Apr 12, 2016)

So I've had my hedgehog for about 3 weeks, adopted her from someone. The first 2 weeks she would come out, run on her wheel loads, run about and explore during the night and early evening.

But recently I started to handle her a lot to get her used to me and she's completely stopped her previous behaviour. Goes nowhere near her wheel, never comes out in the early evening/early hours and pretty much only comes out while I'm at work during the day.

What's up with that?


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

Some hedgies love to come out when you're passed out like around 3am. Mine does that. She doesn't come out unless it's time to eat then it's back to bed. Maybe check the temp in her cage? Not sure if that would fix anything but I know my girl will not come out unless it's the right temp.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

A sudden change in behaviour can mean many things. I agree with zombielover3617, what is the temp in her cage? Also what is her light schedule? Is she eating and drinking normally? Sudden changes like this can often be warning signs for a bigger problem. If I were you I would have her checked out at the vet just incase.


----------



## LuciferM (Apr 12, 2016)

I never have the heating on (it was a fair bit colder a couple of weeks ago and she was coming out way more than she comes out now) and she doesn't have a cage, I just let her go wherever she wants in my flat. I'm in Seoul, South Korea at the moment and the temperature is very nice so no need for it. She seems perfectly fine and healthy, eats from my hand whenever I hold her but as soon as I put her down, back under her blanket she goes and she just stays there. She's been there since 11pm last night, so roughly 18 hours.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

What's the temperature of the flat? At the floor level where she usually is. It's her belly a little cold?


----------



## LuciferM (Apr 12, 2016)

It's warmer than it was when she was coming out. Her ex-owner had a cat so I think she's an extremely defensive hedgie that just needs a lot of taming.


----------



## Andi Andreson (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm sorry this doesn't involve this but its the only way I know how to ask.. how do you post something on here? I have urgent questions!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Go to the appropriate sub forum (for example, the health forum if it is a health related question) and you should see a link at the top of the forum that says something like new post or new thread. I'm on mobile atm so I can't go look, but it will be along those lines.


----------



## Andi Andreson (Apr 13, 2016)

Ok thank you!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

LuciferM said:


> It's warmer than it was when she was coming out. Her ex-owner had a cat so I think she's an extremely defensive hedgie that just needs a lot of taming.


Without answering the questions and providing more infoatiom people can't help you. Hedgehogs are great at hiding illnesses.


----------



## LuciferM (Apr 12, 2016)

Back to completely normal behaviour  I think the shock of being handled so much for a week was quite a lot for her, but we're starting to get on much better (she's fallen asleep in my hand and/or on my lap for the last 3 days) and she's just been running around my flat for the past hour and even used her wheel.


----------

